# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  3. Köprünün rantını yiyen Bürokrat kim?

## bozok

*3. KüPRüNüN RANTINI YİYEN BüROKRAT KİM*



17.06.2010 16:05

İstanbul Boğazı’nda inşa edilmesi planlanan 3. köprü projesine ilişkin imar planı bugün yarın İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Meclisi’nde görüşülüp, karara bağlanacak.

Muhalefet uzun süre bu köprünün sır gibi saklanan güzergahını tartıştı, birilerine* “rant”* sağlandığını iddia etti. İktidar ise ısrarla güzergahın belirlenmediğini savundu. Nihai kararı Başbakan Erdoğan’ın vereceğinin açıklanmasında da bir sakınca görülmedi.

CHP İstanbul eski İl Başkanı Gürsel Tekin 1 yıl önce, Ankara’da Başbakan Erdoğan’ın bilgisiyle hazırlandığını öne sürdüğü bir güzergahı açıkladı. 3. köprünün Tarabya ile Beykoz arasında yapılacağını iddia eden Tekin, plandan İstanbul Büyükşehir Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş’ın haberi olmadığını da söyledi. Projeye göre, 3. köprü yolunun en batıda Silivri Kınalı’dan başladığını, Bahçeşehir üzerinden Sazlıdere Havzası, Kemerburgaz, Alibeyköy havzaları ile Fatih ve Belgrad ormanlarını içine aldığını belirten Tekin, *“Büyükçekmece, üatalca ve Hadımköy bölgelerinde birçok arazi kısa süre önce el değiştirdi. Bu araziler kimlerin? Nasıl kısa sürede el değiştirdi. Eğer 30 yıldır o bölgede arazileri olan varsa onlara saygı duyarız. Ama bir yıl içerisinde bu araziler el değiştirmişse çok önemli bir kuşkudur”* dedi. Tekin, Sabiha Gökçen Havalimanı çevresindeki arazilerin de benzer şekilde el değiştirdiğini kaydetti. 

3. köprü ile ilgili tartışmalar geçtiğimiz Nisan ayına kadar devam etti. Nihayet 25 Nisan’da Belediye Başkanı Kadir Topbaş’dan,* “3. köprü güzergahı belirlendi”* açıklaması geldi. Topbaş, güzergahın birlikte düzenleyecekleri basın toplantısında Ulaştırma Bakanı Binali Yıldırım tarafından açıklanacağını söyledi.

İki gün sonra da Bakan Yıldırım beklenen açıklamayı yaptı. 3. köprünün Garipçe-Poyrazköy mevkiine inşa edileceğini bildiren Yıldırım, 6 milyar dolara mal olacak projenin 4–5 yıl içinde tamamlanmasının beklendiğini duyurdu. Bakan Yıldırım Mayıs ayı ortasında da köprü ile ilgili plan çalışmalarının başladığını, bu işlemlerin 2,5 ayda tamamlanacağını düşündüklerini belirterek,* “Ondan sonra ihaleye çıkılacak. Bunun ilanları yapılacak. İhale değerlendirmeleri yapılacak. İhaleyi kazanan firmayla sözleşme yapılıp, iş başlayacak. Süreç başlamıştır. Ne kadar hızlı gideceği bu işlerin tamamlanmasına bağlı. Kamulaştırmalar var. Amacımız bu yıl içinde ihaleyi gerçekleştirmek”* bilgisini verdi.

şimdi iki soru sorup; haberimizin can damarına geçelim:

*Arazi rantları yaşandı mı?* 

*Buna bağlı olarak bir değil birden fazla güzergah değişikliği yapıldı mı?*

*BU BİR BANT KAYDIDIR*
Yukarıdaki tartışma ve özellikle de tarihlere şunun için dikkat çektim.
üünkü daha köprü güzergahı belirlenmemiş, en azından açıklanmamışken, bu yılın Ocak ayı başında Ankara’da çok önemli bir kurumun başında olan bir bürokrat övünerek, şunları anlatıyordu:

*“İstanbul’a 3. köprü yapılmaya yapılacak mutlaka… Hani 3. köprünün rantını kim yedi diye araştırılıyor ya kimse bilemiyor daha şeyini… Dedim ki şu 3. köprünün muhtemel geçtiği yerlerden alalım arazileri dedim. 1 milyon 200 bin metrekare oralardan arazi aldık…”* 

üncelikle bu konuşmanın, kesinlikle bir *“ortam veya telefon dinlemesi”* olmadığını, söz konusu bürokratın, başında bulunduğu kurumun icraatları hakkında bilgi verdiği bir toplantıda geçtiğini vurgulayalım.

Peki, bu 1 milyon 200 bin metrekare arazi nasıl alınmış, bürokrat kendisine mi almış? Tabii ki hayır, başında bulunduğu kurum için almış. Almış da *“Niye, nasıl almış, ne yapacakmış?”* derseniz, işte orada işler karışıyor. Yine o bürokratın kendi anlatımından özetleyerek, izah edelim:

Efendim, o bürokratın başında bulunduğu kurumun İstanbul’da Kasımpaşa’dan, E-5’e kadarki bölümde arazileri varmış. Zamanında bu arazilere devlet binalar yaptırmış. Birileri de işgal etmiş. üyle az-buz değil, tamı tamına 36 bin nizalı dosya… Hiçbir hükümetin bulamadığı çareyi ise kendisi bulmuş… Ve *“Madem devlet bizim yerimizi işgal ettirdi, öyleyse bunun faturasını devlet ödeyecek. Bizim yerimiz ne kadarsa, aynı değerde bize boş olan yerlerden yer verecek. O işgal edilmiş yerleri de devlet alıp, vatandaşa satacak”* demiş.

Ancak bu işgal edilmiş arazilerin çok önemli, tarihi bir özelliği var; *“Kurumun bunları satması, en azından uzuca satması yasak”!..* 

Bu nasıl iş? Malın sahibi devlet kurumu satamaz, ama devlet satar… İyi de nasıl olacak? Yine bürokratımın ağzından aktaralım:

*“Adam üzerine bina yapmış, öldü fiyatına almak istiyor. Bir de ifrazını yapacaksan falan bu işi çözmek mümkün değil. Ama devlet vatandaşa bedava bile arsa verir, doğru mu? Devlettir verir, satar!.. Emlak vergi beyan değeri bizimkinin değeri 100 liraysa, onların bize vereceği 50 liraysa, bize iki katı arazi verecek… Peygamber pazarlığı…”*

Bürokratımız, *“Peygamber pazarlığı”*nın neticesi ve bu arazilere ilişkin projesini de şöyle anlatıyor:


*“Dedim ki, şu İstanbul’a 3. köprü yapılmaya yapılacak mutlaka. Hani 3. köprünün rantını kim yedi diye araştırılıyor ya, kimse bilemiyor daha şeyini. Ondan sonra dedim ki, şu 3. köprünün muhtemel geçtiği yerlerden alalım arazileri. 1 milyon 200 bin metrekare oralardan arazi aldık. O arazilere şimdi yakında Selçuklu mahalleleri kuracağım, Osmanlı mahalleleri kuracağım. Yani Bir Safranbolu’yu orada göreceksiniz, bir Beypazarını orada göreceksiniz, bir Selçuklu mahallesini orada göreceksiniz… Ama evlerin içerisi çok lüks olacak. Deprem bölgesi ya o taraf, deprem de uzak zaten. üok yüksek kira gelirleri elde edeceğim inşallah. Bu konuda yatırımcılara şimdiden duyurmuş oluyorum. ünümüzdeki senelerde Allah nasip ederse bu şeyleri devam ettireceğiz ve bu şekliyle de 1 milyon 200 metrekare o bölgelerden yer aldık. 36 bin tane nizalı dosyayı ortadan kaldırmak suretiyle değerlendirildi.”* 

*ERDOğAN’IN EKİBİNDEN*
Bu büyük* “yatırımcı”* bürokratın *“Peygamber pazarlığı”* ile aldığı 1 milyon 200 bin metrekare arazi gerçekten 3. köprü güzergahında mıdır?.. üyleyse bu güzergahtan nasıl haberi olmuştur?

Başka önemli sorular daha var…

*“36 bin nizalı dosyayı ortadan kaldırma”* gerekçesiyle, kurumun tarihi arazilerinin satışının önünün açılması kimlere yaramıştır?

Bu kararın, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin önümüzdeki günlerce görüşeceği, azınlıklara mülk devri ve yeni mülkler satın alma imkanı getiren Vakıflar Kanunu ile bir ilgisi var mı?

Kurulması planlanan o mahalleler üzerinden birilerine yeni *“rant”* kapıları açılıyor mu?

Muhalefet partilerinin bu *“Peygamber pazarlığı”*nın peşine düşeceği inancıyla, o bürokrat hakkında bir-iki ipucu verelim:

Kendileri Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan’ın* “belediye”* ekibinden, Ankara’ya transfer oldu. Belediye dönemindeki bazı ihalelerde beraber yargılanmışlıkları da var…

Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç, kendisinden aynen RTüK Başkanı Zahit Akman gibi hiç hazzetmiyor, ama görevden alınmasına da gücü yetmiyor!..

Eğer o bürokrat ortaya çıkmaz ise Odatv ismini açıklayacaktır.


*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------


## bozok

*O BüROKRATIN İSMİNİ AüIKLIYORUZ*



24.06.2010 14:00

3. köprünün rantını yiyen bürokrat haberini neden sürdüremedik?..

Birincisi, ülkemizde canlar giderken, malların götürülüşüne bakamadık…
İkincisi, bekledik ki o bürokrat çıksın, *“Benim… şunun için yaptım”* desin…

üçüncüsü, muhalefetin ne yapacağını görmek istedik. MHP’lilerin ilgilendiğini öğrendik. Bir soru önergesi verecekler. MHP’nin önergesi de tamamlandıktan sonra her şeyi net bir şekilde ortaya koyacaktık.

Artık sadece medyanın değil, devlet kurumlarının birbirine şantaj yapar hale gelmesi karşısında, değerli bazı okurların bizim bu sürecimizi de *“şantaj”* gibi algılamasına şaşırmasak bile üzüldük. Odatv’de ne böyle bir anlayışa, ne bu tıynette insanlara yer vardır.

O bürokratın ismine gelince; okurumuz *“Burhanettin Ersoylu”* hedefi 12’den vurmuş. *O isim Vakıflar Genel Müdürü Yusuf Beyazıt’tır.* Ama fazla da önemi kalmadı, zira bürokratımızın *“Peygamber pazarlığı”* dediği alışveriş, ülkemizin kızıl kana boğulduğu günlerde, Meclis’ten de onay aldı.

Meğer geçen hafta Meclis’in gece gündüz çalıştırılmasının sebeplerinden biri bu *“Peygamber pazarlığı”*ymış. Herkes kentsel dönüşüm projeleri için Belediyeler Kanunu’nda yapılan değişikliklere odaklanırken, Kamulaştırma Kanunu’nda da tek bir maddelik değişikliğe gidildi.

O tek maddelik değişiklik ise sanki *“Matruşka”!.**.* Bürokratın *“Peygamber pazarlığını”* da hallediyor, AB ve ABD’nin azınlıklar için istediği, ancak Vakıflar Kanunuyla alamadığı mülkleri de. Anayasa Mahkemesi’nce iptal edilmediği takdirde, birilerine trilyonlarca tazminat ödenecek olması ve ülkenin mal-mülk sisteminin tam bir kaosa düşmesi cabası…

Detayları işin uzmanlarına ve hukukçulara bırakıp, meselenin siyasi boyutuna izah etmeye çalışalım. Yeni düzenleme ile kamulaştırılan mülklerde 20 yıllık zaman aşımı kalktı. Bu konuda Anayasa Mahkemesi ile Yargıtay arasında görüş ayrılığı vardı. Tam Yargıtay nihai kararı vermek üzereyken, söz konusu değişiklik yapıldı. Hem de tasarı TBMM Adalet Komisyonu’nda görüşülmeden, alelacele.

Bu ne anlama mı geliyor? Batı yıllardır azınlık vakıflarının *“benim”* dediği tüm mülklerin, zaman sınırlaması olmaksızın verilmesini ya da bunlar için tazminat ödenmesini istiyor. Vakıflar Kanunu ile kısmen halledildiği halde AB ve ABD ısrarını sürdürdü. Oysa bu talep Türkiye’nin yerleşik hukuk düzenine de, AİHM kararlarına da aykırıydı. İşte Kamulaştırma Kanunu ile Vakıflar Kanunu’nda açılamayan kapılar ardına kadar açıldı.

Nitekim özellikle İstanbul’da kanun kapsamına giren Bağdat Caddesi, Barbaros Bulvarı, E-5 Karayolu gibi yerlerde bulunan arazilerin büyük bölümünün azınlıklara ait olduğu konuşuluyor.

Oysa Vakıflar Kanunu’nun TBMM’de görüşülmesi sırasında Başbakan Erdoğan 188, dönemin Vakıflardan sorumlu Devlet Bakanı Mehmet Ali şahin ise 500 taşınmazın azınlık vakıflarına ait olduğunu ve iade edildiğini söylerken, Fener Rum Patriği Bartholomeos 2 bin 500 üzerinde mülkten söz etmişti.

Bu mülkler konusunda AB’nin dönemin Dışişleri Bakanı Abdullah Gül’e muhtıra gibi mektuplar gönderdiğini, yine o zamanki ABD Başkanı Bush’un bizzat Başbakan Erdoğan’dan talepte bulunduğunu kaydedip, şimdi TBMM Başkanı olan Mehmet Ali şahin’in o günlerde nasıl isyan ettiğine de bakalım:

*“Din özgürlüğü dendiğinde AB'nin aklına nedense sadece gayrimenkuller geliyor. Din özgürlüğünü, birtakım gayrimenkullerin verilip verilmemesine odaklıyorlar… AB'nin vakıflarla ilgili tasarılarını isabetli bulmuyorum. Din özgürlüğünden sadece gayrimenkulü anlamaları beni rahatsız ediyor. AB ülkelerinde tasarımızdan daha ileri bir kanun varsa bilmek isterim. İddia ediyorum ki tasarımız, AB ülkelerindeki mevcut yasaların önündedir. Tazmin yoluyla mağduriyet gidermeyi de isabetli bulsaydık, tasarımıza öyle bir cümle koyardık…”* 

Toparlarsak; Türkiye Cumhuriyeti’nin kuruluşuyla birlikte gerek azınlıkların mal-mülk meselelerine, gerekse Osmanlı’dan devr olmuş vakıflara bir çeki-düzen verildi. Bu işler de tümüyle Vakıflar Genel Müdürlüğü’ne bırakıldı. Genel Müdürlüğün idaresindeki mülklerin satışlı veya devri yasak. Ancak anladığımız kadarıyla şimdi, *“Bu arazilerin üzerine binalar yapıldı… İhtilaflı 36 bin dosya var, bunların halledilmesi lazım”* gerekçesiyle, Maliye devreye sokuldu.* “Peygamber pazarlığı”* yapılıp,* “3. köprü güzergahında 1 milyon 200 bin metrekare arazi”* karşılığında bunlar devredildi. Hukuku da *“Kamulaştırma Yasası”* ile arkadan geldi. Yani bu *“ihtilaflı”* arazilerin,* “iade, satış veya tazminat”* gibi yeni* “Peygamber pazarlıklarıyla”* birilerine rahatlıkla tesliminin önü açılmış oldu.

İnanmayacaksınız, ama Türkiye’nin önüne konan bu yeni faturanın ebadını iktidar bile bilmiyor. İspatı mı?.. Kamulaştırma Kanun tasarısı ve gerekçesi TBMM’ye Başbakan Erdoğan imzasıyla gönderilmişti. İşte o gerekçeden iki cümle:

*“Geçmişte yapılan kamulaştırmasız el koymalar sebebiyle açılabilecek davaların sayısını ve bunlar neticesinde hükmedilebilecek meblağın ne kadar olabileceğini sağlıklı olarak tahmin etmek mümkün değildir. Açılması muhtemel davaların sayı itibarıyla çokluğuna bağlı olarak hükmedilebilecek meblağların hemen ödenmesi halinde, idarece altından kolayca kalkılamayacak bir mali yük gündeme gelebileceği gibi, tazminat ödemelerine bağlı olarak idarenin mali imkansızlık içine düşmesi suretiyle, kamu hizmetlerinin yürütülmesinde sıkıntılara sebebiyet verilmiş olabilecektir…”* 

O zaman adama, *“Aceleniz neydi kardeşim? Yargıtay’ın kararını niye beklemediniz?”* diye sormazlar mı?


*Müyesser Yıldız*
Odatv.com

----------

